
The Lonely Story of MongoDB versus the World - okket
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mongodb-world-2017-lonely-story-versus-john-de-goes
======
billconan
what's the alternative?

~~~
okket
Almost every relational/SQL database supports JSON natively by now. In case of
PostgreSQL you can even choose between raw data dumping JSON with slow lookup
or parsed JSONB with fast lookup, see

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/datatype-
json...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/datatype-json.html)

From there you can extract data into relational tables and dig into 40+ years
of SQL knowledge/tools for complex cross table
analysing/manipulating/exporting/etc. If you don't need this, fine. Nobody
forces you. There are some cases like Let's Encrypt where a dumb, fast schema-
less datastore makes sense.

